# just for eyes



## pierre63 (Dec 1, 2008)

one young Sophronitis coccinea (18 years old).
just some flowers this year :sob:

my friend didn't want to sell it to me this spring... i don't no why 

http://www.orchidouxdingues.info/so...l?start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 1, 2008)

this is really a splendid coccinea plant!!!! and being able to grow it for 19 years :drool: (I killed at least 4 or 5 of them always in a 3-4 years time)
Jean

even 18 years is a performance


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2008)

Silly computer administrators won't let me see!


----------



## pierre63 (Dec 1, 2008)

*photo Michel ANCEL*


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanx. Your friend is being unreasonable. Find out what he wants and trade it! :evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW!!!! Fantastic!!!!


----------



## pierre63 (Dec 1, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Thanx. Your friend is being unreasonable. Find out what he wants and trade it! :evil:



I don't no what he wants... 
he's much better grower than me, I don't want to kill this superb plant... even if it makes me feel.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2008)

Gorgeous.
Maybe he'll sell you a piece when it's done blooming?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 2, 2008)

Wonderful


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 2, 2008)

Nicely grown!!!


Ramon


----------



## pierre63 (Dec 2, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Gorgeous.
> Maybe he'll sell you a piece when it's done blooming?



I think it will do it


----------

